# Lead in slow cookers, alternatives?



## retro.mama (Feb 7, 2008)

In response to this thread, what are some lead-free alternatives to crock pots? The TV news report linked in that thread claims that a crock pot heated to just 80 F had a positive lead result.

Has anyone found a slow cooker that claims to be lead-free?


----------



## bwylde (Feb 19, 2004)

What about a cast iron dutch oven? It works like a slow cooker on low heat and everything comes out great (ours is 5 quarts BTW).


----------



## askew (Jun 15, 2006)

My slow cooker has a ceramic insert. I am pretty sure there is no lead in it. Do you know something different?

I got mine at Williams Sonoma.


----------



## harmonymama (Feb 4, 2005)

I bought a Hamilton Beach based on another thread where MDCers researched which companies produce lead-free slow cookers. I like it, and I feel confident it is lead-free.


----------



## lachingona1 (May 16, 2007)

I bought this one off Amazon, it was $35 and the insert is all glass, small but lead free









Elite Gourmet 3.5 Quart Transparent Slow Cooker

I thought that upon MDCers research the Hamilton Beach finally came up as having lead. The company admitted it and their website is going to change the part that says "lead free"


----------



## retro.mama (Feb 7, 2008)

I just checked the Hamilton Beech website today and could not find anything saying their product was lead-free.

The concern is over the glaze used on the ceramic insert.

Thanks for the info on the glass one. I'll have to check that out.

ETA: I checked with KitchenAid and Cuisenart, and they both claim their products are lead-free. Looks like I need to start saving!


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bwylde* 
What about a cast iron dutch oven? It works like a slow cooker on low heat and everything comes out great (ours is 5 quarts BTW).

Would an enameled cast iron big stock pot on the stove work the same way? Sorry, I am a kitchen dummy and new to all of this...I was just wondering the other day if I could find a different way to do crock-pot like things on the stove.


----------



## askew (Jun 15, 2006)

I have All Clad which says it is lead free.


----------



## wendizbaby (Jul 22, 2005)

Because of the last thread on this, I rummaged through my grandmother's kitchen and found a pot that's made of aluminum and stainless steel that you plug in and it has different settings. There's a picture of it on my blog here (you have to scroll down a bit to March). I wish I could describe it better and since it was made in the 60's (ish) I don't know what they would call it or where you could get it, but it works as a crockpot, deep fryer...whatever. If anyone knows of such a thing, please let me know what it's called so that I can pass it on to others.

Wendi


----------



## retro.mama (Feb 7, 2008)

I can't believe I missed the thread on this. My search didn't bring up anything relevant. Sorry!









I was looking specifically for a slow cooker so I could leave the house with it on. I'm also looking for a Dutch oven, but need to find an enamel one that is lead free.

Sometimes, you just want to give up....

ETA: Could someone link the previous thread? Each time I try to search the forums I come up with a blank page.


----------



## snozzberry (Jul 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
Would an enameled cast iron big stock pot on the stove work the same way? Sorry, I am a kitchen dummy and new to all of this...I was just wondering the other day if I could find a different way to do crock-pot like things on the stove.

I'd like to know the answer to this too! I'm a total kitchen dummy.

We've tried to cook rice in a sauce pan, but that doesn't work so well. Is it because the cover fits differently than it would over a dutch oven? Or do you really need a slow cooker/crockpot to do rice well?


----------



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelika13* 
My slow cooker has a ceramic insert. I am pretty sure there is no lead in it. Do you know something different?

I got mine at Williams Sonoma.

if its the one i bought from WS it has lead


----------



## askew (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *counterGOPI* 
if its the one i bought from WS it has lead









Is it all clad with the ceramic insert? I googled it and it came back and not having lead. Did you check with All Clad? Maybe I will send them an email.


----------

